
Use a Mask Without Valves - dumbneurologist
https://vitals.lifehacker.com/if-your-mask-has-a-valve-its-half-useless-1843182019
======
dumbneurologist
This is an important point, and for some reason I haven't seen it discussed
very widely: masks with valves protect you, but they don't fully protect
anyone else.

~~~
jaclaz
And additionally, N95 and similar masks are "wasted" in a non-professional
use:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23957506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23957506)

